# spoonbill cat bit in half



## cottontop58

so me and my buddy went catfishing today trot lining and rod and reel caught a few but first thing had a spoonbill cat that was cut off at tail, was a clean rounded cut, i dont think it was a turtle and its around 40 foot deep and south of cliffs landing, but before grivine what did this you recon


----------



## jcoss15

what river?...small gator maybe???


----------



## cottontop58

jcoss15 said:


> what river?...small gator maybe???


 
Tensaw/ mobile delta ,,,, i thought maybe a gator, but also thought if it was a gator he would have got hole fish or even had scratch marks on it unless he just got one good chomp on it i dont know, i have seen fish come up with heavy spaced out deep cuts like a gator would do but could have been not sure


----------



## CatCrusher

Ive caught small blacktip sharks on lines right above gravine so that is possible. Could also be alligator gar caught them also. Not so sure about the gar that deep though.


----------



## cottontop58

sbarrow said:


> Ive caught small blacktip sharks on lines right above gravine so that is possible. Could also be alligator gar caught them also. Not so sure about the gar that deep though.


 
that is what i was thinking SHARK there was also a small plain ole gar on there to, bout 2 foot long, but i think ima go with the shark got it


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

That looks like a shark bite bro!


----------



## Firedawg

pROBABLY


----------



## Bullshark

Your going to have to call the river monsters guy! The interesting thing to me is I had no idea paddlefish inhabited local waters.


----------



## minkmaster

Paddlefish don't normally get caught on a trotline either. They are filter feeders. Plankton is their main diet. Weird


----------



## mssbass

Bull Shark


----------



## Mulletman89

That's looks like a shark bit to me.


----------



## Land is the Limit

Do we have Spoonbills in Florida?? I have never heard of one nor seen one in all my time around anglers and our Rivers and Lakes. That was on the Tensaw near Mobile?


----------



## WW2

Yeah, bull sharks have gone WAY up into the mississippi. I want to say I saw a show once that said one was spotted almost up to memphis.


According to this... Indiana....


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bull_shark


----------



## Chris V

I would say a small bull shark as well. There are plenty of them in the Mobile Delta


----------



## cottontop58

minkmaster said:


> Paddlefish don't normally get caught on a trotline either. They are filter feeders. Plankton is their main diet. Weird


We catch a lot of them over there on the line always let them go


----------



## cottontop58

WW2 said:


> Yeah, bull sharks have gone WAY up into the mississippi. I want to say I saw a show once that said one was spotted almost up to memphis.
> 
> 
> According to this... Indiana....
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bull_shark


And yes tensaw near mobile delta


----------



## Jason

Gator Gar maybe.....


----------



## minkmaster

Why do you let them go? Spoonbill is excellent tablefare, very meaty white flesh.


----------



## minkmaster

Not that its a regular thing but bull sharks have been caught up to St Louis on rare occasions. 

http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/sharks/FS_bullshark.htm
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/fr/1225741/posts


----------



## Bullshark

mssbass said:


> Bull Shark


What?


----------



## beeritself

Bullshark said:


> What?


Not gonna lie. I got a good chuckle out of that. My vote goes to shark as well.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

A paddlefish? In Alabama? I had no idea. I have caught some in Indiana, by accident while smallmouth fishing (accidentally snagged them). Great fighters.


----------



## Slip Knot

I know of two bull sharks that have been caught on trot lines in the last 5 years between gravine and the trussell. One was nearly under the trussell.


----------



## cottontop58

minkmaster said:


> Why do you let them go? Spoonbill is excellent tablefare, very meaty white flesh.


 

im pretty sure you aint suppose to keep them i thought


----------



## drifterfisher

cottontop58 said:


> im pretty sure you aint suppose to keep them i thought


I've looked for half hour on FWC's website and have found nothing about the paddle fish.


----------



## cottontop58

drifterfisher said:


> I've looked for half hour on FWC's website and have found nothing about the paddle fish.


 

might have to try them out then usually when i leave the line baited over night i come back to a spoon bill


----------



## cottontop58

drifterfisher said:


> I've looked for half hour on FWC's website and have found nothing about the paddle fish.


 



*Paddlefish (Spoonbill)* …………… 0 
Regulation 220-2-.94: It shall illegal to take or attempt to take paddlefish (spoonbill) from all public waters of Alabama by any method or to possess paddlefish (spoonbill) or any part of a paddlefish (spoonbill). Any paddlefish (spoonbill) accidentally captured shall be immediately returned to the waters from whence it came. This regulation does not apply to commercially packaged paddlefish (spoonbill) products imported from out-of-state or to paddlefish (spoonbill) cultured at hatchery operations or grow out ponds permitted through the Commissioner, Department of Conservation and Natural Resources


----------



## knowphish

mssbass said:


> Bull Shark


 :thumbsup: Yep!!! Bulls love freshwater and have been found hundreds of miles inland.


----------



## CatHunter

Hands down a bull shark, its spring time and they are moving in to the rivers to have their young. Now is a good time to soak some BIG CUT mullet out at night in any river from mobile to the Apalachicola for a big female bull shark. Our biggest was 130lbs from small river at night deliberately trying to catch them because we knew they was their after seeing one on the Flats, we also lost severel others that night"dummy fishing with light tackle"


----------



## Comfortably Numb

I have heard reports of sharks being caught miles above I65 in the Delta on trotlines from very reliable sources. A gator will not usually mess with a fish on a trot line in 40' of water.


----------



## Garbo

dang




.


----------

